# عقدة عند الشباب



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

الشبكة والشقة وتجهيزات الشقة 

كل شاب دلوقتى تلاقية مخنوق وطالعة عينة عشان مش قادر يجيب شبكة ب 20 او اقل مش هتفرق ولسه الشقة وطلبات الست حماتة وطلبات حماه :beee:
سؤال للبنات بعيدا عن المثالية هتوافقى بحد لو جالك منغير شبكة يعنى دبلتين واحمدى ربنا انى هما دهب :34ef:توافقى لو اه ليه ؟:dntknw:
مع العلم مش شرط يكون بينكم حب عشان عارفة انا كلام الحب نعيش فى عشة وتاكلو غلة مع العصافير هتبقى عسل والكلام المريض دة والنبى محد يقولى الحب الحب تكامل تفاهم توافق وركز على تكافؤ دى ماشى يعنى جالك بدبلتين توافقى لو لاا ليه برضو ؟
لو اتقدمت لواحدة ورفضتك عشان مش هتجيب شبكة صورتها بتبقى انها مادية ولا ايه ؟ 
وبعدين لما انتا اصلا مش معاك تجهز شقة ولا تجيب شبكة امال هتصرف على بيت ازاى :01A0FF~139:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

بما ان السؤال للبنات
مش نقول حاجه 
غير 
منه له


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

مين دا يا يحج


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*المفروض انهم بيشتروا راجل:ura1:
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

عسل يا بوب سيبك


----------



## magedrn (26 فبراير 2012)

احمدوا ربنا ان حد بيتقدم اصلا 
دا انتوا بيتعنسوا اصلا 
وصلتوا 9 مليون عاااااااااااااااانس 
فى مصر خدوا بالكم بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عسل يا بوب سيبك


*طيب بعد الاطراء ده لازم اتكلم جد:smile01
سؤال حوجهه ليكي او لاي بنت لو واحد مرتبه في الشهر 2000 جنية و طبعا دول قليلين بس نفرض 
حيجيب منين شقة و يشطبها و شبكة و فلنفرض ان والده ساعده و جابله شقة حيشطب و شبكة في اد ايه !!
المفروض يبقي الحكم علي الشخص مش بفلوسة او بتقديرها ماليا كما يشاع كده يعني 
لكن الحكم بيبقي علي الشخصية هل هي جاده في الارتباط و هل فعلا حيقدر يصرف علي بيت و هل هو يقدر يتحمل المسئولية ولا لا مش يبقي العقبة الشبكة !

*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> احمدوا ربنا ان حد بيتقدم اصلا
> دا انتوا بيتعنسوا اصلا
> وصلتوا 9 مليون عاااااااااااااااانس
> فى مصر خدوا بالكم بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 سبب العنوسة مش الظروف الاقتصادية ولا انى محدش بيتقدم سبب العنوسة اطباع الرجل الشرقى كل حاجة بتتغير لكن طبعة لا يمكن يتغير 
اى واحدة بيتقدمها لكتير لكن عموما سبب الرفض مش امكانيات ولا ظروف انما عدم نضج الراجل او فهمة للرجولة انها تحكمات واوامر وبطبع المسئولية التى تقع على بابى ومامى والمصروف :close_tem


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد إلى ترفض شاب علشان مش قادر يجيب لها الشبكه بالسعر الفلانى تبقا بنت  سطحيه و  ماديه..و يبقا ربنا بيحبه لإنها مش هتستحمله فى الحياه لو مرت عليهم ضيقه...
 و غير كدا الحياه الزوجيه حياه مشاركه...يعنى الإتنين لاذم يصرفو  مع بعض...بس إحنا إلى إترابينا على إن الراجل لاذم هو إلى يصرف و هو و هو و ده  علشان فى ديانات تانيا الراجل فى لحظه ممكن يلف على واحده تانيا و يتجوزها و تلاقى نفسها مطلقه....فالست مش لاذم تصرف الست يتصرف عليها...بس ده مش صح ابدا "من وجه نظرى و احترم طبعا وجهات نظر تانيا"

 يعنى نتأمر على إن الراجل مش معاه ثمن الشبكه و جاي يتقدم طيب يعمل إيه فى ظروف البلد...لو مش هنقف مع بعض مين إلى هيقف معانا .. يعنى لو الشاب ده إبنك او اخوكى و  يدوب يفتح بيت صغير و يصرف عليه..ليه يضيع فلوس بالكوم على شبكه مسيرها تتشال فى الدولاب و متطلعش غير فى المناسبات!!
 شىء غريب بردو...
 اشكرك على الموضوع يا ميرنا...


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب بعد الاطراء ده لازم اتكلم جد:smile01*
> *سؤال حوجهه ليكي او لاي بنت لو واحد مرتبه في الشهر 2000 جنية و طبعا دول قليلين بس نفرض *
> *حيجيب منين شقة و يشطبها و شبكة و فلنفرض ان والده ساعده و جابله شقة حيشطب و شبكة في اد ايه !!*
> *المفروض يبقي الحكم علي الشخص مش بفلوسة او بتقديرها ماليا كما يشاع كده يعني *
> *لكن الحكم بيبقي علي الشخصية هل هي جاده في الارتباط و هل فعلا حيقدر يصرف علي بيت و هل هو يقدر يتحمل المسئولية ولا لا مش يبقي العقبة الشبكة !*


 بظبط يا بوبو 
 بس انتا لو فرضا فرضا فرضا اتقدمت لواحدة ورفضتك علشان الشبكة هتقول ايه عنها ؟


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتقد إلى ترفض شاب علشان مش قادر يجيب لها الشبكه بالسعر الفلانى تبقا بنت سطحيه و ماديه..و يبقا ربنا بيحبه لإنها مش هتستحمله فى الحياه لو مرت عليهم ضيقه...
> و غير كدا الحياه الزوجيه حياه مشاركه...يعنى الإتنين لاذم يصرفو مع بعض...بس إحنا إلى إترابينا على إن الراجل لاذم هو إلى يصرف و هو و هو و ده علشان فى ديانات تانيا الراجل فى لحظه ممكن يلف على واحده تانيا و يتجوزها و تلاقى نفسها مطلقه....فالست مش لاذم تصرف الست يتصرف عليها...بس ده مش صح ابدا "من وجه نظرى و احترم طبعا وجهات نظر تانيا"
> 
> يعنى نتأمر على إن الراجل مش معاه ثمن الشبكه و جاي يتقدم طيب يعمل إيه فى ظروف البلد...لو مش هنقف مع بعض مين إلى هيقف معانا .. يعنى لو الشاب ده إبنك او اخوكى و يدوب يفتح بيت صغير و يصرف عليه..ليه يضيع فلوس بالكوم على شبكه مسيرها تتشال فى الدولاب و متطلعش غير فى المناسبات!!
> ...


 انتى عارفة فى الخطوبة الاولى والتانية كل واحد جابلى شبكة بس انا مكنتش بلبسها بس كنت خايفة عليها شايلة همها خايف تتسرق ولا تضيع ولا تتكسر حاجة مقلقة اوى الشبكة دى :act31:
كلامك صح بس المشكلة الوحيدة هما الاهل البنت ممكن جداا تكون راضية ومقتنعة بيه كفكر وشخصية بس بلاكتر مامتها لااااا ازاى بنتى تتخطب منغير شبكة مهى بنت خلتها ولا عمتها مشكلة فكر مترسخ فى عقول الناس الكبيرة انى بتمن الشبكة يقدر البنت وفى بنات هى نفسها تحب تتمنظر 
بس سيبك كل اللى جابو شبكة بعوعها فى الاخر :smile01


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بظبط يا بوبو
> بس انتا لو فرضا فرضا فرضا اتقدمت لواحدة ورفضتك علشان الشبكة هتقول ايه عنها ؟


*بصي هو انا مش حتقدم لواحده قبل ما اعرف هي راضية بوضعي ده ولا لا علشان محرجش نفسي
بس بالفرض يعني حقول حاجه من اتنين 
1- اكيد مادية و كل فكرها الفلوس 
2- عايزة تضمن اني لو خلعت او حصل اي مشكلة تطلع مني بحاجه يعني تبقي مستفيدة و اهي بتكون نفسها هههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

هو مش السؤال للبنات

 منوره يا حبو


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> الشبكة والشقة وتجهيزات الشقة
> 
> كل شاب دلوقتى تلاقية مخنوق وطالعة عينة عشان مش قادر يجيب شبكة ب 20 او اقل مش هتفرق ولسه الشقة وطلبات الست حماتة وطلبات حماه :beee:
> *ده على اساس ان  اللى هتدبس فيها  ملكة جمال قلعة الكبش *
> ...


اتقدم لواحدة وترفضنى 
انتى لسه عايشه فى الجو ده 
انه الواحد يروح يتقدم من غير ما يبقى عارف النتيجة مسبقا 
واصلا مفيش بنات تنفع للجواز  لو ست بيت كويسه تبقى شبه الكلب اللولو 
لو شكلها كويس هتعمل الرز تغبطيه فى الحيطة تردلك 
لاجل بس الواحد بيقول ان الجواز شر لابد منه مكنش قرب ناحية باب العروسه


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *بصي هو انا مش حتقدم لواحده قبل ما اعرف هي راضية بوضعي ده ولا لا علشان محرجش نفسي*
> *بس بالفرض يعني حقول حاجه من اتنين *
> *1- اكيد مادية و كل فكرها الفلوس *
> *2- عايزة تضمن اني لو خلعت او حصل اي مشكلة تطلع مني بحاجه يعني تبقي مستفيدة و اهي بتكون نفسها هههههه*


 طيب بتشلولها جدعة ليها  ومتتنسيش مع الزمن ولا هو امر واجب من ناحيتها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انتى عارفة فى الخطوبة الاولى والتانية كل واحد جابلى شبكة بس انا مكنتش بلبسها بس كنت خايفة عليها شايلة همها خايف تتسرق ولا تضيع ولا تتكسر حاجة مقلقة اوى الشبكة دى :act31:
> كلامك صح بس المشكلة الوحيدة هما الاهل البنت ممكن جداا تكون راضية ومقتنعة بيه كفكر وشخصية بس بلاكتر مامتها لااااا ازاى بنتى تتخطب منغير شبكة مهى بنت خلتها ولا عمتها مشكلة فكر مترسخ فى عقول الناس الكبيرة انى بتمن الشبكة يقدر البنت وفى بنات هى نفسها تحب تتمنظر
> بس سيبك كل اللى جابو شبكة بعوعها فى الاخر :smile01


عندك حق يإما تتركن فى الدولاب خوفا عليها لغايه لما تيجى السرفنت و تنشها..
و فى بنات تروح تجبلك خاتم تقليد علشان تلبسه شبه الشبكه خوفا على خروج الشبكه من الدولاب...يبقا ليييه اصصلن!!!
هو إحنا للبيع!! الشبكه دى هديه من الشاب لحبيبته مش اكثر..و هى إلى المفروض تقو له دى مش مهم..و تقف معاه قصاد اهلها إلى بيبصو على المناظر... "إنتى اجمل و احلا من قريبتك لاذم يجبلك احسن منها إنت مش اقل منها!!" 
يا فرحتى لما يدفع فى الشبكه 30 الف و بعديها يطلع عين إلى جابو البنت هتفرح كدا!!
بجد صدق المثل إلى بيقول إشترى راجل...يعنى لو لقيتى راجل بجد "و دول قليلين فى الزمن الهباب إلى إحنا فيه ده " يبقا تشتريه..مش بالفلوس لا تشتريه بحبك و وقفتك جنبه و تشجيعه... و لو مصره و اهلك شافو إصرارك اكيد بالإقناع هيقتنعو و يسبهم من كلام الناس إلى بيجبنا لورا ده....


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طيب بتشلولها جدعة ليها  ومتتنسيش مع الزمن ولا هو امر واجب من ناحيتها


*عروستي !!*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتقدم لواحدة وترفضنى
> انتى لسه عايشه فى الجو ده
> هو انتهى ولا ايه والنعمة لو بتحبو بعض هتسيبو بعض برضو لانى فى حاجات بتكتشفها فى شخصية اللى قدامك يتعيش بيها تعيس طول عمرك يتنسحب وانا اعز الندالة والانسحاب صراحة
> انه الواحد يروح يتقدم من غير ما يبقى عارف النتيجة مسبقا
> ...


 
معلش اخصب على نفسك دانتا هتوقع وقعة وكل اللى بيتريقو على فكرة صحبتى فضلت تقول انا عاوزة واحد طويل ويكون انفة قلم ويكون حلو خدت واحد عكس الصفات دى تمامااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *عروستي !!*


 يعنى يا تحفة لو واحدة قلتلك مش عاوزة شبكة حتى لو انتا هتجيب تشيل الموقف دا انو حاجة حلوة ومتنسهوش ولا دا واجب عيها تقولك كدا


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يعنى يا تحفة لو واحدة قلتلك مش عاوزة شبكة حتى لو انتا هتجيب تشيل الموقف دا انو حاجة حلوة ومتنسهوش ولا دا واجب عيها تقولك كدا


*لا طبعا هو مش واجب عليها بالعكس ده بيبقي موقف بيبين مدي حبها و خوفها علي خسارتي بسبب سوري ( تفاهات) و ساعتها لازم اشيلها في عينيا :t25:*


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> معلش اخصب على نفسك دانتا هتوقع وقعة وكل اللى بيتريقو على فكرة صحبتى فضلت تقول انا عاوزة واحد طويل ويكون انفة قلم ويكون حلو خدت واحد عكس الصفات دى تمامااااااااااااا


وانا ايه اللى يوقعنى
مش مجبر على حاجة انا :smile02
قاعد فى بيتنا مستكنيس 24 قيراط


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

انا مش جاي ارد ع الموضوع 
بس جاي اقولك :

لما تيجي تكتبي ، مهم أوي المسافة بين الجملة والتانية بين المعنى والتاني بمعنى الجملة دي : /
مع العلم مش  شرط يكون بينكم حب عشان عارفة انا كلام الحب نعيش فى عشة وتاكلو غلة مع  العصافير هتبقى عسل والكلام المريض دة والنبى محد يقولى الحب الحب تكامل  تفاهم توافق 

المفروض تتكتب كدة :
مع العلم ، مش  شرط يكون بينكم حب !!،
 عشان عارفة انا الكلام بتاع الحب نعيش فى عشة وتاكلو غلة مع  العصافير وهتبقى عسل ، والكلام المريض دة ،،، والنبى محدش يقولى الحب ،،،،،،، الحب تكامل  تفاهم توافق 

بس كدة


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا مش جاي ارد ع الموضوع
> بس جاي اقولك :
> 
> لما تيجي تكتبي ، مهم أوي المسافة بين الجملة والتانية بين المعنى والتاني بمعنى الجملة دي : /
> ...


 شكرا للنصيحة بس انا اتعودت على داا


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا طبعا هو مش واجب عليها بالعكس ده بيبقي موقف بيبين مدي حبها و خوفها علي خسارتي بسبب سوري ( تفاهات) و ساعتها لازم اشيلها في عينيا :t25:*


 يواد يواد ماشى يعم


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وانا ايه اللى يوقعنى
> مش مجبر على حاجة انا :smile02
> قاعد فى بيتنا مستكنيس 24 قيراط


 ايوة استنى لما تيجى هى تطلبك :t23:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> شكرا للنصيحة بس انا اتعودت على داا



ع فكرة هي مش نصيحة ، بس عشان لو حد مفهمش الكلام
ملحوظة بأة ، انا بحب طريقة كتابتك جدا ، وبتعكس قد اية انتي حد تلقائي وبسيط 

فمتغيريش طريقة الكتابة


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كيرو


----------



## Critic (26 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع معقد
حتى لو البنت منفتحة ومش فارقة معاها الشبكة الاهل بيهتموا بالحاجات دى


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> الموضوع معقد
> حتى لو البنت منفتحة ومش فارقة معاها الشبكة الاهل بيهتموا بالحاجات دى


 بس عارف من اللى بشوفو حاوليا الناس الكبيرة بقت تفهم انى الظروف وحشة ولو اتمسكو بلى فى دماغهم هيقعدو بنتهم جنبهم


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندك حق يإما تتركن فى الدولاب خوفا عليها لغايه لما تيجى السرفنت و تنشها..
> و فى بنات تروح تجبلك خاتم تقليد علشان تلبسه شبه الشبكه خوفا على خروج الشبكه من الدولاب...يبقا ليييه اصصلن!!!
> هو إحنا للبيع!! الشبكه دى هديه من الشاب لحبيبته مش اكثر..و هى إلى المفروض تقو له دى مش مهم..و تقف معاه قصاد اهلها إلى بيبصو على المناظر... "إنتى اجمل و احلا من قريبتك لاذم يجبلك احسن منها إنت مش اقل منها!!"
> يا فرحتى لما يدفع فى الشبكه 30 الف و بعديها يطلع عين إلى جابو البنت هتفرح كدا!!
> بجد صدق المثل إلى بيقول إشترى راجل...يعنى لو لقيتى راجل بجد "و دول قليلين فى الزمن الهباب إلى إحنا فيه ده " يبقا تشتريه..مش بالفلوس لا تشتريه بحبك و وقفتك جنبه و تشجيعه... و لو مصره و اهلك شافو إصرارك اكيد بالإقناع هيقتنعو و يسبهم من كلام الناس إلى بيجبنا لورا ده....


 عندك حق تحية ليكى ولفكرك :t23:


----------



## Critic (26 فبراير 2012)

> بس عارف من اللى بشوفو حاوليا
> الناس الكبيرة بقت تفهم انى الظروف وحشة ولو اتمسكو بلى فى دماغهم هيقعدو بنتهم
> جنبهم


مش كلهم
المعظم لسة بنفس التفكير
المستنيرين قليلين جدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

*احم انا هرد و رزقى و رزقك على ربنا ...و عارفة انى هتجاب من قفايا على الرأى دة  :smile01... بس مبدئيا انتى لو اتخطبتى لواحد بتحبيه بجد و بيحبك مفيش مانع انه يجيبلك شبكة صغننة خالص حاجة رقيقة كدة مجرد انه يفرحك بيها و يخلى اهلك يطلعو من دماغه بحوار الشبكة اهو ادينى جيبت و خلاص و انتى هتكونى طايرة من الفرح حتى لو كانت الشبكة كلها اخف من الدبلتين و اصغر بس فكرة ان حبيبك جبهالك دى هتبقى كبيرة اوى ........

خلصنا التفكير الوردى بتاع الحب .. نيجى لجواز الصالونات .. واحد لا شوفتيه ولا شافك بيعاملك على انك واحدة متربية و حلوة و متعلمة و منسباله و كأنه بالظبط بيكمل طقم السفرة بالعروسة :smile01 واحد زى دة انا اقول مش عايزة شبكة ليه :nunu0000: دة واحد ماشاء الله عليه ملجأش لجواز الصالونات الا اما كون نفسه و لف و دار على اد ما قدر و معرفش يعمل حاجة جاى يدور على واحدة بمواصفات خاصة فى الغالب هيقلبها فى خطوبة صغيرة و يبقى لبستى ... يبقى لا بقا هات شبكة و شبكة محترمة تقدرنى بيها ... بما ان التعامل كله مواصفات و شرا يبقى لازم يدفع كويس *


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احم انا هرد و رزقى و رزقك على ربنا ...و عارفة انى هتجاب من قفايا على الرأى دة :smile01... بس مبدئيا انتى لو اتخطبتى لواحد بتحبيه بجد و بيحبك مفيش مانع انه يجيبلك شبكة صغننة خالص حاجة رقيقة كدة مجرد انه يفرحك بيها و يخلى اهلك يطلعو من دماغه بحوار الشبكة اهو ادينى جيبت و خلاص و انتى هتكونى طايرة من الفرح حتى لو كانت الشبكة كلها اخف من الدبلتين و اصغر بس فكرة ان حبيبك جبهالك دى هتبقى كبيرة اوى ........*
> 
> *خلصنا التفكير الوردى بتاع الحب .. نيجى لجواز الصالونات .. واحد لا شوفتيه ولا شافك بيعاملك على انك واحدة متربية و حلوة و متعلمة و منسباله و كأنه بالظبط بيكمل طقم السفرة بالعروسة :smile01 واحد زى دة انا اقول مش عايزة شبكة ليه :nunu0000: دة واحد ماشاء الله عليه ملجأش لجواز الصالونات الا اما كون نفسه و لف و دار على اد ما قدر و معرفش يعمل حاجة جاى يدور على واحدة بمواصفات خاصة فى الغالب هيقلبها فى خطوبة صغيرة و يبقى لبستى ... يبقى لا بقا هات شبكة و شبكة محترمة تقدرنى بيها ... بما ان التعامل كله مواصفات و شرا يبقى لازم يدفع كويس *


 
بس انا برفض كون انى سلعة ولما لقاها لازم يدفع تمن كويس دا فكرا صعب على اى بنت تقبلة


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> مش كلهم
> المعظم لسة بنفس التفكير
> المستنيرين قليلين جدا


 منكرش بس على الاقل بدا يبقى فى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بس انا برفض كون انى سلعة ولما لقاها لازم يدفع تمن كويس دا فكرا صعب على اى بنت تقبلة




*انا معاكى انه شعور صعب جدا ... بس يبقى تستنى واحد بيحبك بجد و يتعب على ما يعرف يوصلك :t25:*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا معاكى انه شعور صعب جدا ... بس يبقى تستنى واحد بيحبك بجد و يتعب على ما يعرف يوصلك :t25:*


 يعم انا اصلا كبرت دماااااااااااااااااااغى من الموضوع :close_tem


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يعم انا اصلا كبرت دماااااااااااااااااااغى من الموضوع :close_tem



*تصدقى انتى الكسبانة تعالى اقعدى جنب اختك و نعمل حزب المضربات عن وجع القلب :smile02*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تصدقى انتى الكسبانة تعالى اقعدى جنب اختك و نعمل حزب المضربات عن وجع القلب :smile02*


 ماااااشى


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يعم انا اصلا كبرت دماااااااااااااااااااغى من الموضوع :close_tem


*ليه التعميم !! اعتقد بيبقي كل موضوع و ليه ظروفة اللي ممكن تتلاشيها في اللي جاي ولا ايه ؟
ممممممم طيب انا معرفتش ايه رايك في الموضوع اللي انتي منزلاه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ليه التعميم !! اعتقد بيبقي كل موضوع و ليه ظروفة اللي ممكن تتلاشيها في اللي جاي ولا ايه ؟*
> *ممممممم طيب انا معرفتش ايه رايك في الموضوع اللي انتي منزلاه*


 صح كل موضوع يه دواخلة بس مش بقى يفرق اوى 
انا بطبعى لا ليا فى لبس اكسسور ولا ذهب لابسة بس صليب فى الخيط الاسود وعندى السلسة دهب ولا اكسسور مش بلبسهم 
والشبكة كانت عنىد مش بلبسها حتى فى المناسبات بس مجرد لما قريبنا جم شافوها منكرش الاول كنت بلبسها بس هو نفسه كان بيسئلنى عليها لكن بعدين ملبستهاش خالص الحاجة الوحيدة اللى كنت ملبسها التونز علشان الدبلة كانت واسعة 
اى كان هيجيب او لاا مش هيفرق لانى بقيت ادور على دواخل الشخصية مش دخلها على اعماقة مش شكله مش حاجة اساسية الشبكة انما الشخص فكرة دواخله افكارة ثقافتة روحنياتة بس


----------



## zama (26 فبراير 2012)

أستأذنك أقول رأيئ ، لأن الموضوع يهم طرفي الوجود " الولد ، البنت " ..

==



> لو اتقدمت لواحدة ورفضتك عشان مش هتجيب شبكة صورتها بتبقى انها مادية ولا ايه ؟



هتكلم لما أقتنع بيه ..

لن أ ُقدم بخطوة أدرك متطلباتها و عدم توافق قدراتي _ الآن _ لها ..

تقديم الشبكة لا يمثل جانب مادي فقط ، بل إثبات جدية بالتعامل ، تصوير الإثبات للجدية بالشبكة 

و الأمور المادية ، نظراً لأن التوفير لم يكن بالأمر اليسيير ، بالتالي فالكلمة لها حساب ذو ثقل ..

فضلاً عن أن تواجد الشبكة _ بشرط لا تقل عن 100 جرام ذهب بخلاف فاقد الفصوص المرصعة _ 

يحفظ حق البنت بل و الأسرة التي ستكون بالمستقبل ، يؤمن جانب غدر الأيام بالمجتمع الغير عادل ، 

فضلاً عن توفير سكن تمليك _ ليس إيجار مستديم _ بالإضافة لمشروع صغير يُدر دخل شبه ثابت لضمان 

إستقرار الأسرة ، الدخل شبه الثابت لابد و أن يضم قدر منفصل لكرامة المواصلات _ لو هنتفادي وجود 

عربية خاصة لحفظ كرامة سيدة المنزل _ لا للمنظرة ..

ــــــــــ

التوجه المستحدث ، مفاداته " المشاعر الأنسانية تفوق التقييم المادي " ظهر هذا التوجه الحديث ،

لمواكبة ظروف المجتمع الحالي ، أيضاً لأنه عُرف عن التوجه القديم بأنه مفعم بنرجسية المال ، 

لكن الوضع المنطقي* "* أن يتم الترمق لمن يكن جاد بتقديماته لأجل مقدرته للبدء و رأرأة قبوله أنسانياً* "* ..

ـــــــــ



> وبعدين لما انتا اصلا مش معاك تجهز شقة ولا تجيب شبكة امال هتصرف على بيت ازاى



نظراً لثقافة المجتمع ، الذي ينتج عنها العزل و الحرمان بين الولد و البنت بكافة المجالات ، ذلك 

يظهر مثلاً بــتصوف المجتمع من حيث سلك المدارس ، إلي أن يصطدم الشاب بالفتاة بسن المراهقة 

بالجامعة _ خاصة لو نشأ كلاهما بمستوي رجعي _ بالتالي يخطئ كلا الطرفان المفهوم عن ماهية 

الأرتباط ..

بعد تلك المقدمة ، يظهر بالمجتمع شاب ، يتغاضي عن تلك التقديرات و يتوهم بأن الجواز حياة عاطفية 

فقط ، فلو كان المجتمع غير روتيني الإجراءات ، هنلاقي _ أكتر ما بنشوف من قبح _ أمور مأساوية كتير ،

نتجت عن إصطدام فكر طرفي العلاقة _ ولد ، بنت _ بواقعية و متطلبات الحياة الزوجية و عدم إقتصارها 

لمجرد رغبة ..

طبعاً مش بقصد ، بأن روتين المجتمع صحيح بكل أوقات التنفيذ ، بالأخص إذا كان يفاضل بين الشباب 

بالعامل المادي بحساب القبول و المشاعر طالما أنه سيوفر الأساسيات السالف ذكرها ..

==

من لا يقدر بتوفير الأساسيات السالف ذكرها من حيث الجانب المادي ، يجب _ بدافع شخصي _ 

أن يتنحي عن تأسيس أسرة ، لأن لها حقوق أولية كثير بخلاف لما سيحققوه سوياً ..

==

الحياة بمفردك أسهل من الأحساس بالعجز و إصابتك بالقنوط الذي سيبعدك عن ميدان الأسرة ، 

هذا سيحدث تلقائي بدون ما تلحظه ، بالتالي ستجعل حياتك و الأسرة بائسة جداً ، فلا داعي ، 

الأمر يحتاج حساب بمجهرية لما وراء الأحداث ..

==

bye ..


----------



## magedrn (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> سبب العنوسة مش الظروف الاقتصادية ولا انى محدش بيتقدم سبب العنوسة اطباع الرجل الشرقى كل حاجة بتتغير لكن طبعة لا يمكن يتغير
> اى واحدة بيتقدمها لكتير لكن عموما سبب الرفض مش امكانيات ولا ظروف انما عدم نضج الراجل او فهمة للرجولة انها تحكمات واوامر وبطبع المسئولية التى تقع على بابى ومامى والمصروف :close_tem


علقوا بقى شمعتكم على الراجل الشرقى وطبعه 
طيب ما فى رجالة شرقيين كتير ومتجوزيين العيب مش واحد بس يا ميرنا
العيب فى الاتنين كل واحد اول لما بيملك التانى بيستعبده فى كل شئ
الراجل بيتحكم اكنها جارية عنده والست بيتتحكم اكنه حمار مربوط فى ساقية 
لكن لو الاتنين كانوا متفقين ومتفهمين ودا قليل تلاقيه وقتها 
هتلاقى اجمل قصة ممكن تسمعيها


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> علقوا بقى شمعتكم على الراجل الشرقى وطبعه
> طيب ما فى رجالة شرقيين كتير ومتجوزيين العيب مش واحد بس يا ميرنا
> العيب فى الاتنين كل واحد اول لما بيملك التانى بيستعبده فى كل شئ
> الراجل بيتحكم اكنها جارية عنده والست بيتتحكم اكنه حمار مربوط فى ساقية
> ...


مش بعلق شماعتى على حد بس لما الاقى واحد سورى متخلف خروج لا غيرة تحرق دمك من كل خروجة تعيط دنا مرة قلت على راجل فى صورة الرجل الوسيم كنا فى العربية وقف بيها وبصلى حتت بصة ويسلام على كمية السكر اللى نقط منة :budo:
الراجل الشرقى عايش بفكر اسلامى بحت انى المراه دى مجرد واحدة تتجوزها عشان تجبلك عيال عشانن تكنس وتمسح ميعرفش انى الله كرم المراه جدااا وزيها زى الرجل انتا بتشتغل هى بتشتغل يبقى البيت دا مشاركة والعيال دى مش مجبرة هى تربيهم معلش هى مجبتهمش من الشارع بس يعم لحسن مبقوقة منكم صراحة :act23:


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

zama قال:


> أستأذنك أقول رأيئ ، لأن الموضوع يهم طرفي الوجود " الولد ، البنت " ..
> 
> ==
> 
> ...


 نزل كورسات وعلمهم والنبى يا زاما


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 فبراير 2012)

مش كفايه الشبكه اللى هيتشبكها الراجل بعد الجواز
كمان عاوزين شبكه
اللى هتقول عاوزه شبكه 
هاعملها شكله
وهتكون محبوكه حبكه 
واخر ربكه
وكلامى دا نهائى 
معنديش فيه فكه
حتى لو جبتولى حاكم مكه

​


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> مش كفايه الشبكه اللى هيتشبكها الراجل بعد الجواز
> 
> كمان عاوزين شبكه
> اللى هتقول عاوزه شبكه
> ...


 الاخ مقهور بلا خيبة يا تونى
بلا نيلة مين اللى بيتشبك مين اللى بيتحكم مين اللى متسلط مين اللى بيشخط شخطة يلزقها فى الحيط يرااااااااااااااااجل بس :act23:


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> الاخ مقهور بلا خيبة يا تونى
> بلا نيلة مين اللى بيتشبك مين اللى بيتحكم مين اللى متسلط مين اللى بيشخط شخطة يلزقها فى الحيط يرااااااااااااااااجل بس :act23:



هههههههههههههه
دا كان زمان ايام الرجاله
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> دا كان زمان ايام الرجاله
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


 طب انا عاوزة اتنين فيهم واحد مدى على راجل يعنى مش اوى واحدة من بتوع دلوقتى :ura1:


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طب انا عاوزة اتنين فيهم واحد مدى على راجل يعنى مش اوى واحدة من بتوع دلوقتى :ura1:




ههههههههههههه
مش هتلاقى

ادعوكى لقراءة هذه الابيات​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200389​


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش بعلق شماعتى على حد بس لما الاقى واحد سورى متخلف خروج لا غيرة تحرق دمك من كل خروجة تعيط دنا مرة قلت على راجل فى صورة الرجل الوسيم كنا فى العربية وقف بيها وبصلى حتت بصة ويسلام على كمية السكر اللى نقط منة :budo:
> *فكر سوري متخلف جدا و نقص من الشخص ده لانه لو واثق في نفسه و واثق فيكي مكنش عمل كده*
> الراجل الشرقى عايش بفكر اسلامى بحت انى المراه دى مجرد واحدة تتجوزها عشان تجبلك عيال عشانن تكنس وتمسح ميعرفش انى الله كرم المراه جدااا وزيها زى الرجل انتا بتشتغل هى بتشتغل يبقى البيت دا مشاركة والعيال دى مش مجبرة هى تربيهم معلش هى مجبتهمش من الشارع بس يعم لحسن مبقوقة منكم صراحة :act23:


*مش كله صدقيني في ناس محترمة و كويسة و علي فكرة بيبقي ممكن انعكاس للي والده بيعمله في البيت مع والدته يا اما خبرات اخدها من ناس قبل كده زي ما بيقولوا ( تدبح لها القطة من اول يوم) *


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش بعلق شماعتى على حد بس لما الاقى واحد سورى متخلف خروج لا غيرة تحرق دمك من كل خروجة تعيط دنا مرة قلت على راجل فى صورة الرجل الوسيم كنا فى العربية وقف بيها وبصلى حتت بصة ويسلام على كمية السكر اللى نقط منة :budo:
> الراجل الشرقى عايش بفكر اسلامى بحت انى المراه دى مجرد واحدة تتجوزها عشان تجبلك عيال عشانن تكنس وتمسح ميعرفش انى الله كرم المراه جدااا وزيها زى الرجل انتا بتشتغل هى بتشتغل يبقى البيت دا مشاركة والعيال دى مش مجبرة هى تربيهم معلش هى مجبتهمش من الشارع بس يعم لحسن مبقوقة منكم صراحة :act23:


يا ميرنا زى ما فى كدا فى رجالة محترمة جدا عارفين ان المراة من الرجل ربنا عاملها منه علشان يعاملها كويس فى ناس ورجالة تحترم المراة وتقدم لها كل احترام وحب وخير وتقدير 
وحنية لكن اللى بيعمل كدا دا اكيد متخلف لان اللى بيحب حد بجد 
بيعمل اى شئ علشان يسعده حتى لو كان الشئ دا تمنه انه يقدم عمره ليه 
او انه حتى يسيبه لحد غيره لو حس انه مبسوط وهيكون سعيد معه :thnk0001:


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> نزل كورسات وعلمهم والنبى يا زاما



كتير هالكلمات حلوة لي ، مُتشكر ليكي جداً ، لكن لو تسمحيلي أقول بأني _ بالغالب _ بعتبر 

الأتجاهات المحيطة بي ، قناعات فكرية لأخرين ، بالمعتاد بحاول أختار ما يوافقني ، بدون ما 

أقييم غيري _ و لو بيني و بين نفسي _ لئلا أتشغل بالمناظرة و أخرج بهدفي ، بالتالي لست 

آهل لتقديرك كوني مُعلم ، طبقاً لتقدير منطقي ، لكن بشكرك جداً ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

يا تاسونى بلا جواز بلا وجع قلب ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا تاسونى بلا جواز بلا وجع قلب ههههههههه


 مش كدا برضو منا بقول كدااااااااااااااااااااااااا :t17:


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يا ميرنا زى ما فى كدا فى رجالة محترمة جدا عارفين ان المراة من الرجل ربنا عاملها منه علشان يعاملها كويس فى ناس ورجالة تحترم المراة وتقدم لها كل احترام وحب وخير وتقدير
> وحنية لكن اللى بيعمل كدا دا اكيد متخلف لان اللى بيحب حد بجد
> بيعمل اى شئ علشان يسعده حتى لو كان الشئ دا تمنه انه يقدم عمره ليه
> او انه حتى يسيبه لحد غيره لو حس انه مبسوط وهيكون سعيد معه :thnk0001:


 يبنى الناس دى بطلت


----------

